# Econfina River Fishing Report - A Hidden Gem



## MariettaMike

You’re lucky you made it out alive. 

That area is inhabited by savage Seminole fans.

Maybe you were lucky they had all gone to VA for the Pro 2A rally.


----------



## jimsmicro

I want to get up that way one of these days. It reminds me a lot of Waccasassa which I really enjoy.


----------



## Viking1

jimsmicro said:


> I want to get up that way one of these days. It reminds me a lot of Waccasassa which I really enjoy.


Waccasassa is a great place too. How has the fishing been this year?


----------



## Zika

You're very, very fortunate to escape with your life. The Chinese virus is sweeping the region and red tide, algal blooms have decimated every single game fish within 300 miles. It's best to never return again and tell everyone else to stay away 'cause they're building a Wal-Mart and Starbucks just up from the ramp and the campground fees have been waived for all damn Yankees.


----------



## Zika

And it's E-Con FeenAhh.


----------



## BassFlats

I enjoy your videos Viking. Subscribed .


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin'

unmarked channel, river & surrounding flats are lined with lime rock shoal. Not the place for shiny new skiffs... better off stopping in Steinhatchee!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Never underestimate the power of media. Nothing stays serene and reports that include specific locations will kill it in no time. I’ve seen it many times in my home waters. Glad you caught fish.


----------



## Tailwaters

Thanks for posting. It's pretty rare I get to see a fishing video of my home waters.


----------



## MariettaMike

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Never underestimate the power of media. Nothing stays serene and reports that include specific locations will kill it in no time. I’ve seen it many times in my home waters. Glad you caught fish.


Agreed.

Ironically the stench and water pollution caused by the pulp mill at Perry kept developers away for years. Now that pulping processes have been improved and effluent relocated offshore that area has greatly improved. Although without a 2 million dollar mosquito control budget like Citrus County, Florida it would still be hard to live there.


----------



## FishWithChris

Now that you've posted videos of your face and boat, I would be hesitant to return. The area may seem "pristine" and "preserved" but it is really just all brush cover for the attack bald eagles, fuel line chompin' gators, and the limestone rocks that move every full moon. Glad you got your one trip in, but I'd recommend most people to avoid that area completely. 

There's a reason you didn't see many, if any, boats around there...


----------



## "RockyG"

Maybe the OP will make a video of all his best local spots with GPS cords and post it so we can all come join him. The internet is going to eventually ruin every good fishing area. I'm glad I'm old and won't be around to see it.


----------



## Bonecracker

Why y'all want to go and talk bout my good fishing spots??  Shhhhhhhhhhhhh! 
Been catchin trout and from the Aucilla/Econfina area since 1981 and you are right, most tidal creeks are empty this time of year! Heads up guys and gals, don't bring some fancy flats boat up here as it will get eaten alive by all the rocks and oyster bars!!!


----------



## Bonecracker

Why y'all want to go and talk bout my good fishing spots??  Shhhhhhhhhhhhh! 
Been catchin trout and from the Aucilla/Econfina area since 1981 and you are right, most tidal creeks are empty this time of year! Heads up guys and gals, don't bring some fancy flats boat up here as it will get eaten alive by all the rocks and oyster bars!!!


----------



## Bonecracker

Zika said:


> And it's E-Con FeenAhh.


Thanks you Zika


----------



## jglidden

The Georgia pronunciation is ECAH-FEEENIE


----------



## Viking1

First I want to apologize to anyone that I gave away their secret spot. Unfortunately no one responded to my original request to send me their secret spots ahead of me publishing this video so I could remove them. So I will ask again, please send me any and all secret spots with GPS numbers you have in the State of Florida (or any place on earth other than Antarctica - don't like cold) and I will not include them in any future videos. Even with a map this place is not easy to get to with its remote location from civilization plus as mentioned in previous posts, if you don't pay attention when you get out of the channel the limestone rocks will eat your hull and lower unit and the zombie manatees I left behind will feast on your flesh. I just hope that the few people who make it through the "fuel line chomping gators" and "attack eagles" treat this beautiful area with respect.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Viking1 said:


> First I want to apologize to anyone that I gave away their secret spot. Unfortunately no one responded to my original request to send me their secret spots ahead of me publishing this video so I could remove them. So I will ask again, please send me any and all secret spots with GPS numbers you have in the State of Florida (or any place on earth other than Antarctica - don't like cold) and I will not include them in any future videos. Even with a map this place is not easy to get to with its remote location from civilization plus as mentioned in previous posts, if you don't pay attention when you get out of the channel the limestone rocks will eat your hull and lower unit and the zombie manatees I left behind will feast on your flesh. I just hope that the few people who make it through the "fuel line chomping gators" and "attack eagles" treat this beautiful area with respect.


See I just think about posting my honey hole on here and some googan is hauling ass to potlick my spot while I’m at work!


----------



## crboggs

Awesome...this is on my radar now. Thanks!


----------



## DBStoots

Beautiful.


----------



## Viking1

DBStoots said:


> Beautiful.


X2


----------



## Bonecracker

Believe me, only a few select few (MariettaMike) have caught poons there as they can be there one day and gone the next 10. I have put in the time and effort and caught tarpon there but gave up! But when it's on, it's really on! Funny as I have always caught more trout in this area than reds but you got to get up in the tidal creeks or the creek mouths to catch the reds. Fun area to explore and a great fishery!


----------



## SomaliPirate

I catch all my tarpon from the swimming beach at EG Simmons park.


----------



## redtarpoon

It was an uncharted gem. Is there anything else you can thoroughly explain about it?


----------



## Backwater

Zika said:


> You're very, very fortunate to escape with your life. The Chinese virus is sweeping the region and red tide, algal blooms have decimated every single game fish within 300 miles. It's best to never return again and tell everyone else to stay away 'cause they're building a Wal-Mart and Starbucks just up from the ramp and the campground fees have been waived for all damn Yankees.


Giant, man eating, Man-o-War jelly fish to the left of him at 1:50 and could have swamped the gheenoe and stung him to death!


----------



## Backwater

SomaliPirate said:


> I catch all my tarpon from the swimming beach at EG Simmons park.


Hey, piss in your own waters!


----------



## sandyharris

Hey, thanks for the info.........I've re-posted it on all the North Carolina sites. Just wondering if there is a store in the area that sells pork rinds and barbeque viennas......the guys up here won't travel unless they can re-supply........


----------



## ifsteve

Unreal that a real fisherperson would post a video of any fishing spot let alone one naming the area and calling it a "hidden gem." Hope the few likes you get is worth trashing another spot. If they had a dislike button you'd have gotten a bunch of them.


----------



## BassFlats

I enjoys Johns infrequent videos. He's not in it for the self gratifying likes and is not intending to trash any of our "secret" spots.


----------



## ifsteve

BassFlats said:


> I enjoys Johns infrequent videos. He's not in it for the self gratifying likes and is not intending to trash any of our "secret" spots.


I doubt anybody intends to trash their spots but I also don't think they have a clue the downstream damage that occurs by naming spots. Nothing wrong with a cool video but there is simply no value to naming a spot. Its adds nothing to the show and has the potential for negative results.


----------



## Viking1

As long as we have the First Amendment everyone is entitled to their 2 cents. Am I aware of what exposure can do for fishing pressure in an area, yes, think Billy Pate and Homosassa for example. Some of you would probably not like the fact that I have taught hundreds of kids for free how to fly fish, that's got to put pressure on the resource. As to my last video my feeling is that if it is a state park, it probably is not a secret (Taylor County promotes the Econfina River more than my video). By the way I did not even mention the 4 other ramps in the area. I did not identify specific spots but I did give tips on finding productive locations and that information can be used in any salt marsh in the world. What is going to protect this area is its remoteness and hopefully the people that take the time to come to the Econfina to enjoy the natural beauty will be respectful of the resource.


----------



## ifsteve

Viking1 said:


> As long as we have the First Amendment everyone is entitled to their 2 cents. Am I aware of what exposure can do for fishing pressure in an area, yes, think Billy Pate and Homosassa for example. Some of you would probably not like the fact that I have taught hundreds of kids for free how to fly fish, that's got to put pressure on the resource. As to my last video my feeling is that if it is a state park, it probably is not a secret (Taylor County promotes the Econfina River more than my video). By the way I did not even mention the 4 other ramps in the area. I did not identify specific spots *I did give tips on finding productive locations and that information can be used in any salt marsh in the world*. What is going to protect this area is its remoteness and hopefully the people that take the time to come to the Econfina to enjoy the natural beauty will be respectful of the resource.


And THAT is the value of the video. You certainly have your first amendment right. But just like every single post that has any spot naming. I ask the same question and nobody ever gives a straight answer. What GOOD comes of any naming of even a general area?????


----------



## Viking1

ifsteve said:


> And THAT is the value of the video. You certainly have your first amendment right. But just like every single post that has any spot naming. I ask the same question and nobody ever gives a straight answer. What GOOD comes of any naming of even a general area?????


The GOOD comes from the enjoyment you get from trying a new place or talking to someone who tries a place you suggested and has a lot of fun. Bonus points or extra "GOOD" comes if they take their kids and they had a good time! Anyway with Google maps their are no secret spots left anymore. You just have to know what to look for. I am just thankful that there were people in my life that taught me the tricks of the trade and I know that they would have no problem with me sharing their knowledge to help other people.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

All in good fun, no harm intended, bleeding heart children’s fly instructor. I’m with Steve, apparently he’s seen it first hand too. Blasting spots on the internet isn’t doing anyone any good. People need to figure it out on their own. I’m sick of the instant gratification mentality. If you want to understand the power of the internet look at how many views your thread gets. It never stops, once it’s online it’s going to continue to rack up views even from non-members just google searching that might run across it. Just be aware, you might not have meant anything or didn’t realize it but now you know and can’t act like you are oblivious any more. “Hidden Gem” and “post online” don’t belong in the same sentence.


----------



## ifsteve

Viking1 said:


> The GOOD comes from the enjoyment you get from trying a new place or talking to someone who tries a place you suggested and has a lot of fun. Bonus points or extra "GOOD" comes if they take their kids and they had a good time! Anyway with Google maps their are no secret spots left anymore. You just have to know what to look for. I am just thankful that there were people in my life that taught me the tricks of the trade and I know that they would have no problem with me sharing their knowledge to help other people.


Another absolutely zero answer. All those things are good things. Very good things. But those things were accomplished whether you mentioned the area or not. So what if Google Earth has made it easy to internet scout. Why make it even easier.

So last time then I am done here. What good thing was there in naming the area? Or what good thing did you accomplish that day and in making the video that couldn't have happened if you failed to mention the area?


----------



## Viking1

Smackdaddy53 said:


> All in good fun, no harm intended, bleeding heart children’s fly instructor.


You are missing the mark, whether I am a "bleeding heart children's fly instructor" or not the digital Youtube age is here to stay. 

In one of your other posts you said and I quote "Bunch of Instafamous Facehookers looking for likes. We have similar trash here in Texas that do nothing but post piles of dead fish on the deck of the boat while they pose for photos in their gay ass flatbill caps and wear those dumbass skull and smoking cigar face buffs." Personally I am not a fan of these types of videos either and I am not so naive to think that everybody views the world through my eyes but advertisers are after viewers so they promote these programs. I would have thought you would have been a fan of my video being I used artificials and released all of my fish!

As far as protecting or keeping good spots to yourself we live in a world without secrets. Before Google maps got so good I used to take the geolocation info off of photos people posted to find out where the fish were. No one recommended the Econfina to me I just found it by looking at Google. By the way there are other ways to find spots but so I don't offend you further I will keep that to myself.

When I come to Texas this summer to fish maybe we can get together for a beer and I leave you with this quote from a fortune cookie:

"If life were a bed of roses some people would not be happy until they developed an allergy."


----------



## Viking1

ifsteve said:


> So last time then I am done here. What good thing was there in naming the area? Or what good thing did you accomplish that day and in making the video that couldn't have happened if you failed to mention the area?


It's like saying I went on a great vacation but I am not going to tell you where I went. Can't make it any clearer than that.


----------



## Zika

We had a similar situation with waters to the west of your video focus. A local wade fisher (very hardcore and a friend) starting posting specific creek names where he was finding success on the local forum. He is a teacher and rationalized he was trying to help new anglers learn, like you. All that did was spoon-feed the lazy and resulted in bay boats, all kinds of skiffs/kayaks and enough pressure to look like I-10 during rush hour. What was remote and fairly prohibitive to many because of the hazardous rocks is now greatly diminished thanks to increased pressure and technology (think Google Maps and FMT). When the reds and true gator trout are gone because googans have soaked live bait until there's nothing left, it won't be so pristine any longer. And those same googans will move on to ravage another spot someone has conveniently identified for them.

Commend you on trying to promote the sport, especially to kids. Also don't have a problem talking about techniques and general conditions to achieve success. But when specific spots are broadcast on the web, it's only a matter of time before it is irrevocably changed. Yes, Taylor, Wakulla and Franklin Counties promote the natural resources and eco-tourism. But it's a lot more difficult for the average citizen to find that information than it is for someone to click a computer mouse and pinpoint an area, especially if it was already identified.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Viking1 said:


> You are missing the mark, whether I am a "bleeding heart children's fly instructor" or not the digital Youtube age is here to stay.
> 
> In one of your other posts you said and I quote "Bunch of Instafamous Facehookers looking for likes. We have similar trash here in Texas that do nothing but post piles of dead fish on the deck of the boat while they pose for photos in their gay ass flatbill caps and wear those dumbass skull and smoking cigar face buffs." Personally I am not a fan of these types of videos either and I am not so naive to think that everybody views the world through my eyes but advertisers are after viewers so they promote these programs. I would have thought you would have been a fan of my video being I used artificials and released all of my fish!
> 
> As far as protecting or keeping good spots to yourself we live in a world without secrets. Before Google maps got so good I used to take the geolocation info off of photos people posted to find out where the fish were. No one recommended the Econfina to me I just found it by looking at Google. By the way there are other ways to find spots but so I don't offend you further I will keep that to myself.
> 
> When I come to Texas this summer to fish maybe we can get together for a beer and I leave you with this quote from a fortune cookie:
> 
> "If life were a bed of roses some people would not be happy until they developed an allergy."


No harm done, you can book me if you would like to go sling flies at some fish, let me know.


----------



## redtarpoon

When I go on vacation, I don't put it on you tube. With all do respect your video in some way seems more about you than the place. [typical you tuber] I like to thing outdoorsman like finding there own adventure, and are not mindless, wandering around in the dark. No offence, the internet can be the toilet of the world for many ,you just got sucked in. Time is changing 2020, keep your little fishing place in heaven sacred, so you do have place to take your kids without a lot of added pressure.


----------



## CDL

No matter you rationalize it to yourself (and others that agree with you), in short and to be blunt, this is complete BS !!!


----------



## Stickbow

I'm probably sticking my foot in something, but this is an honest question because I don't understand the objections to this fishing report vs. the other 186 pages of them in this forum. Why have a fishing reports forum, then jump all over someone who posted their version of a fishing report?

There are only a few that don't give enough specifics to figure out where to go here, and usually someone will ask "where'd you launch from" or "where'd you go" and that gets answered.

If somebody googles "Biscayne Bay (or any other general location) fishing report", they'll get a link to this site eventually and it's a sub forum that doesn't require membership to view.

Please explain the difference between the internet seeing this vs. any other fishing report before I (or other people who usually just lurk here) cross some line I didn't know was there.


----------



## ifsteve

Stickbow said:


> I'm probably sticking my foot in something, but this is an honest question because I don't understand the objections to this fishing report vs. the other 186 pages of them in this forum. Why have a fishing reports forum, then jump all over someone who posted their version of a fishing report?
> 
> There are only a few that don't give enough specifics to figure out where to go here, and usually someone will ask "where'd you launch from" or "where'd you go" and that gets answered.
> 
> If somebody googles "Biscayne Bay (or any other general location) fishing report", they'll get a link to this site eventually and it's a sub forum that doesn't require membership to view.
> 
> Please explain the difference between the internet seeing this vs. any other fishing report before I (or other people who usually just lurk here) cross some line I didn't know was there.


There is no difference. I don't care for ANY fishing reports that talk even general areas. Conditions, tactics, what worked and what didn't are great and you can learn from those without creating even more pressure on an area.


----------



## Stickbow

ifsteve said:


> There is no difference. I don't care for ANY fishing reports that talk even general areas. Conditions, tactics, what worked and what didn't are great and you can learn from those without creating even more pressure on an area.


So why not lobby to remove the fishing reports forum instead of (seeming to) give an individual a hard time? Wouldn't that accomplish exactly what you want?


----------



## ifsteve

Stickbow said:


> So why not lobby to remove the fishing reports forum instead of (seeming to) give an individual a hard time? Wouldn't that accomplish exactly what you want?


Because the individual in this topic seems to have some good insights to offer that provide a valuable video. Merely trying to encourage folks to offer those insights and cool videos without any mention of spots.

As to "banning fishing reports " they all have their freedom of speech right to do so. I just wish guys would open their eyes and recognize that they are part of the problem. Its easy to say well nothing is secret anymore. And that is not wrong. But why advertise it anymore than it already is?


----------



## Boneheaded

Theres guys name dropping all sorts of places in the glades....wheres the outrage?


----------



## wrinklestar

I once posted a town I caught redfish in  and got crap from some tool. Dont worry about it Viking. Just enjoy the fact that you are turning their screws and that they can now be happy because they have something to complain about!


----------



## greyghost61us

I realize this is an old thread but in reading it, and some of the responses.....I felt compelled to respond. Econfina is not some secret or unknown area, at least to people who live in So. GA or NW Fla. It is featured on tv. shows and has been since I was a kid back in the 60s. I grew up in the county west of there on the coast and it was always discussed and openly talked about...and this was back in the day when we all fished out of wooden skiffs with tiller motors in that neck of the woods. A couple of the south GA television stations often post the daily tides for that region. I have early Florida Sportsmans magazines that have extensive articles on the area. I learned about it as a kid reading about it in the sporting section of the local news papers (predating the internet by decades). Just like some tarpon spots recently "discovered" by the world in a county a couple of counties over to the west, I read about them and fished there because I had, back in the middle 70s. To think a video, in a forum is gonna open up the flood gates on an area that is widely publicized, and has been so for close to 50 years that I personally know about, in other media is rather funny.......There was a local south GA television show, Strolin' with Nolan that regularly highlights areas from Franklin County and to the east, to include Econfina.


----------



## rickc

The rocks are no joke. They eat a lot of lower units every year. Takes years to find safe tracks through them. Even florida marine tracks doesn't help much.


----------



## rickc

All those ga boys come down on the weekends. If you can fish during the week you will have the place to yourself.


----------



## redgheenoe

.


----------

